# Spring 2022 tree and shrub planting ✔️



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

That is quite a nice list. I have all the fruit and berries I need so I decided to make a wildflower meadow out in front of the house. We have a very large farm yard and as I age the care and mowing is making my kids ask what am I going to do when I get to old to do it, move? Nah, I am going to replace the grass with a meadow and just leave a small patch around the house to keep neat. 

So far, calendula, poppies, delphiniums, geraniums, anemones, lupins, black eyed susans and too many others to mention. My dandelion crop is beautiful, since I got bees I cannot bring myself to mow it, some see weeds, I see a beautiful swath of yellow that sends out a gentle hum as the bees work their magic.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I did 10 each:

Wild Cherry
Wild Plum
Redbud
Rose Mallow
Blackberry
I'd really like to get some Basswood in. I'll have to look around for saplings.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

PFiji said:


> Anything I'm missing from mine that I should think of adding?


Before you ask such a question - provide your vision or some goal/plan?
What is it are you after?
Planting a forest?
Planting an orchard?
Looking for any fruit/nut/lumber harvest soon enough?
Bee foraging base? Ornamental value?
Just planting to fill the space without rhyme or reason?
How long are you planning to be around - for any of the plantings to make sense and be under protection (see your old house)?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

PFiji said:


> What's on your 2022 planting list? Anything I'm missing from mine that I should think of adding?


I wish I had a space to plant one silver maple tree!

Your bees might appreciate some mid-late fall bloomers, such as American witch hazel (Chinese/Japanese varieties bloom in late winter and may overlap with silver maples). 

I am planting/propagating small winter bloomers to entertain my bees during warm winter afternoons (Zone 8); Christmas rose, sweet-box, winter-blooming camellia, winter honeysuckle, winter heath, strawberry tree, hardy cyclamen, winter jasmine, and etc.


----------



## PFiji (Dec 25, 2016)

GregB said:


> Before you ask such a question - provide your vision or some goal/plan?
> What is it are you after?
> Planting a forest?
> Planting an orchard?
> ...


Great question. I have a 75' "natural vegetation strip" from the rivers edge. No one really follows it, but I'm somewhat trying to as I like trees/natural and hate lawns. That said, I'd like that stretch a bit more diverse than it is now. Years ago Spruce were planted and now they and the Cedars dominate. There is a splattering of other species mixed in. I added Mountain Maple, Silver Maple and Pussy Willow to the area that is wetter. Red Maples on the dry portion. The existing trees in this area are getting thinned.

Orchard and fruit yes. I grew up with an old farm homestead one as a kid. I love walking outside, picking an apple and eating it. We bought this property in 2018 and started planting fruit trees back then. The deer did those trees in unfortunately. Rabbits did a number on the original strawberries. 

No nut or lumber harvest plans. I have 10,000 board feet of mixed lumber (white pine, spruce, aspen, red oak, red maple) sitting in a log pile waiting to be milled. Zero rush on it. Have had a few different people lined up to bring in a bandsaw mill. Getting them actually here sawing is a different story. Will probably buy my own this summer now that I'm living here.

Combination pollinator forage base/landscaping with the shrubby stuff. Picture new straight ranch surrounded by nothing but sandy soil. The Mrs. planted the shrubby stuff in a way to hide the downspouts, etc. And then planted wildflower seed mix over the septic area to get something growing there. 

Plan to be here forever. Know that life changes unexpectedly sometimes. But we're setting everything up like this is it. Old house was just a stopping point until we could find exactly what we wanted.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

I live in a neighborhood (Eastern N.C,) with lots of maple, camelias, tulp poplars, privet and spring flowers so early nectar / pollen is covered. I planted Sheffield pink mums, black-eyed susan, Sedum, narrow leaf sunflower, stokes aster, pink oxalis, purple cone flower, Althea and hardy Hibiscus to cover the mid summer to frost time interval for winter prep resources.


----------

